# Little Help Please???



## bigbadben (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello folks,

I'm new here. I found your forum while performing a search for a club.

I have a question about this particular club, that hopefully someone here can help me answer.

I am in possession of a putter, that I am in need of information on.

It is a Wynner Golf Products putter.

The head is a charcoal color, almost looks like it is a graphite coated steel.

The bottom of the head has the following markings:

The Wynner
C103
Hand Made

The Heel of the putter is marked: BW

The shaft looks to be steel.

The Grip is Red, White and black.
On the face of the grip is: winn
On the top of the grip is: winn AVS

It has a red leather (?) cover, fur lined, with script embroidering "The Wynner".

The president of our company uses this putter and swears by it. We are wanting to try to find him a few more like it.

I have googled it with no luck. Do any of you know this putter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DSholeinone (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure offhand but I know a guy that will know for sure if you dont get an answer soonish... Will call him in a few hours and follow up


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just doing a quick search, it seems Wynners is a company who does promotional products, much of it golf related. I don't see much specific about club models on their site. On the other hand, it may be a coincidence and maybe there is a club company or component club supplier with a Wynner name on some model.


----------



## bigbadben (Aug 26, 2010)

Dennis thank you.
Would you be kind enough to share the link to their website?
I dont know what I am doing wrong, but I cannot find anything when I google search it.

Thanks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's a link... There are a few others for the company, but with limited time, I didn't look at all of them to see if they opened into much of anything else.

Wynners, Printed Promotional Products


----------



## bigbadben (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again Dennis,

Unfortunately it's not the correct company. This is the response I received.


Hi
Thank you for your email
Sorry I know nothing about that!
We are in a completely different business,
Best of luck with your search
Regards
dw



It's like the putter has no origin!


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

I have never heard of such a putter, but interested to find out about it. I have done my own research but can't find any club or golfing company that goes by that name.

Do you have a photo of the club, or any other details / brand names scribbled on it?


----------



## Goalie5413 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yea, I agree, Pics would help out alot


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

It is also possible that a hobbiest had a small business going at one time.:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Goalie - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know either sorry it would be nice to see pics it may of been a special brand that one of the bigger companys ran for the hand made market.


----------



## jordanw (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey BigBadBen,

I know this is 5 years too late, but I might have answers about your Wynner putter. That putter was handmade by my grandfather. He was a club maker for a long time for several major club companies and had a small golf business in Huntington Beach, CA until 1996. The name comes from our last name: Wynn. I found this by a random Google search of his golf business: Wynner Golf.

If you're still in this blog and interested in information about the putter, I'd be happy to talk with you about that putter.

Happy New Years,
jordanw


----------

